# Redfish



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

The redfish have been banging the brown shrimp out of the grass and mud tight to the shoreline for the last month.
I tied on a redfish crack fly and it has been game on since. 
What a blast!


----------



## VRG (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice fish


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Like bow hunters fly fishermen are pureists.very nice.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Sounds like my kind of fun!


----------

